
Apache Ant 1.10.6 Released - based2
http://mail-archives.apache.org/mod_mbox/www-announce/201905.mbox/%3C814751dc-5906-0385-4d8b-036d8d98ebb7%40apache.org%3E
======
latchkey
As the person who first committed Ant to an ASF repository, it is astonishing
that people are still working on this project.

------
_def
What are your favorite alternatives to ant? We use it at $corp but nobody
there really likes it, most of all because of xml

~~~
ravedave5
We've switched to Gradle. If I had to do it over again I would have waited
until Gradle kotlin as I am not much of a groovy fan.

------
RickJWagner
For better or worse, it seems Ant lost the war to Maven (and more recently,
others.)

I still appreciate the simplicity of Ant, though.

